# HD5450 vMod for the Soldering-illiterate



## NCspecV81

Welp I was probing down the 5450 and came across some resistors of interst for people who want to vmod these, but do not have the tools or skill to solder.

Tools required:

1. #2 Graphite Pencil
2. Digital multimeter
3. Better cooling may be needed

As always, please do not power up the card or system while reading resistance (ohms).

*vGPU mod location*

8.85Kohm is the stock reading, and 7.51Kohm registered roughly 1.25-1.27v under load and 1.14v idle.










*vDimm mold location*

5.14Kohm was my stock reading. I have yet to tune the memory with my vr so I don't know what voltage result you'll get for each kohm reduced.










This is my result on the passive cooler










*OOOOOH YEAH!! If you break your card, blame yourself.*


----------



## Domino

1.1ghz, niiice


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Sweeet.

Is a 5450 at 1.1GHz a decent card? How would it do in a game where a getting a high framerate may strain some cards?


----------



## Somenamehere

More impressed with the 980x overclock (if its stable)

good work on the pencil mod.


----------



## valverguy86

This looks good, how does this compare to say the 5650?


----------



## NCspecV81

I don't have a 5650 to compare. In all honesty, this is a fairly weak card. L4D2 is practically unplayable @ 1920x1200 with maxed settings 0xAA and 16xAF with stock frequencies.

1920x1200 @ 16xAF - 0xAA - Max Settings

2010-05-26 12:07:31 - left4dead2
Frames: 6558 - Time: 279287ms - Avg: 23.481 - Min: 10 - Max: 39

Dirt 2 @ 1920x1080 DX11 - Ultra High - 0xAA

samples="1153" min_fps="12.500002" av_fps="13.081886"


----------



## NCspecV81

3dmark Vantage run


----------



## PizzaMan

Good stuff. Might want to note for others that this is the Gigabyte PCB.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Whoa... Vantage must have been damaging to watch!

EDIT: Don't you score much better with HT on and slightly lower clocks?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Whoa... Vantage must have been damaging to watch!

EDIT: Don't you score much better with HT on and slightly lower clocks?


It was rather dismal compared to the other hardware I've ran. I wasn't going for an all out vantage run then. That was just a 24/7 shot.


----------



## CL3P20

Nice work spec..







that you actually ran benchies under 5ghz


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Nice work spec..







that you actually ran benchies under 5ghz











H50 contributed to the cpu frailness =o)


----------



## wcdolphin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Nice work spec..







that you actually ran benchies under 5ghz









You know something is wrong when running a bench under 5GHZ is 'strange'








Thanks for the info, not planning on buying a 5450 though


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
H50 contributed to the cpu frailness =o)

Water is sew beneath you..Im surprised again







Your like the 'Pauper' ..playing the role so no one will suspect what your really up to [







super-LN-rage-fest ]..







.. Oh Im on to you Spec..







..well played


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Water is sew beneath you..Im surprised again







Your like the 'Pauper' ..playing the role so no one will suspect what your really up to [







super-LN-rage-fest ]..







.. Oh Im on to you Spec..







..well played










yeah he was going for the okie doke, was'nt he. Cant blame the man for trying


----------



## NCspecV81

Tried a water block. Negative temps will put these close to 2ghz lulz.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Nice overclock. These card are good if you dont mind about graphics and play at low resolutions but still want to game.


----------



## PizzaMan

Wow, this GPU competition is going to be interesting.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

That is a really nice OC on the GPU NVspec


----------



## CL3P20

is the thread up yet?!...cuz Im not ordering mine until it is







...


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


is the thread up yet?!...cuz Im not ordering mine until it is







...










I dunno. I've been waiting too. I've just been toying around with it until there is a thread so I can start punishing this bad boy!


----------



## rhkcommander959

What resistance/voltage did you need for the memory oc? I assume little but wanted to double check


----------



## CL3P20

voltage for stock ddr3/Gddr3 is gonna be ~1.5-1.6v i'd imagine... depending on the type of memory IC's you have..you could/should push to ~1.9v with big air or better... just my opinion though, I havent got mine in the mail yet, so cant tell default V's for certain or not yet







...soon though...


----------



## FtW 420

The gigabyte 1Gb ddr3 model with hynix chips comes in at 1.55V stock mem, resistance is 5.15K so a 100K vr is just right.
GPU started off at 1.01V stock with 8.9K. A 100k vr raised it to 1.08V tuned to maximum.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
The gigabyte 1Gb ddr3 model with hynix chips comes in at 1.55V stock mem, resistance is 5.15K so a 100K vr is just right.
GPU started off at 1.01V stock with 8.9K. A 100k vr raised it to 1.08V tuned to maximum.

Smaller VRs will work fine for GPU to. I've got a 45K on mine and with VR at max I get 1.15v. Now if I can get this DFI to do something besides error 88 when I plug the card in, I'll be ready to bench. Working to much to play with it ATM. Another double-shift toady.

Going to see Parliament play tomorrow. I'm excited. Time to get funky.


----------



## Aleslammer

Pencil Mod MSI card, other than card layout same as the Gigabyte.
Grabbed the images from the egg, at work.










Used a HB, 2HB & 4HB, with basically the same results with the 2 & 4, do check the resistance, had a nice little pile with the 2, resistance at 4.80+/-, didn't try it. 7.20+/- netted 1.22+/- volts idle gpu, (from memory will correct if needed when I get home on Friday).

Memory was showing a voltage increase but didn't improve the 960 I was getting with a stock voltage of 1.55?


----------



## FtW 420

What kind of mem modules are on the MSI card? The Gigabyte 1gb ddr3 has the hynix chips, I got up to 1020 at stock, haven't tried raising the voltage yet, saving that for the comp. & hope it makes a difference...


----------



## Aleslammer

Samsung HC-12s on the MSI rated at 800, cheap side of things, ATI was using the HC-11s at 900, should of went with Giga, looking back. Saw some nice gains with memory increases in Aquamark but it was while I was jumping 25mhz at a time, when testing began.


----------



## CL3P20

mem ftw with this GPU


----------



## RULE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Tried a water block. Negative temps will put these close to 2ghz lulz.










gpu @ 1325mhz only with pencil mod?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RULE*


gpu @ 1325mhz only with pencil mod?


well its possible. I chose to hard mod it after testing out the pencil mod b/c I don't have hours to shade on the resistor. I'd rather hard mod it and be done with it.


----------

